# 3 week old Baby



## indianbird (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello Every body,
one of my pair have 2 week old baby and its left leg is stright going towards left when baby move aroung while fed by his mother his left led is open stright on left side . is baby crippled? what can be done to fix him? any suggestion will help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like the baby has a bad case of splayed leg. Go to this web page. It explains a couple of things you can do to help the problem. There are other ways also. I'm sure others will be in to give their suggestions.
http://www.parrotparrot.com/splay/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What are you using for nesting materials? They need straw or tabacco stems, or sticks, or something that they can grab onto. If they are kept on a smooth or slippery surface, they can't grab onto anything, and their legs will splay out. Vitamin deficiencies can cause this also. This is very correctable if you fix it now. If you let it go, and the bird gets crippled, it will never be able to walk.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

At this age you can gently tape the two legs together, make sure the splay leg is taped in the exact position as the correct one. It should be neatly folded and tucked underneath (in the sitting position) the bird as the correct one is. Also you can use a small bowl that inhibits the leg, and keeps it underneath it.

Rubbermaid shelf liner provides an excellent grip surface and can be used temporarily to get the leg issue under control.


----------



## indianbird (Oct 6, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Looks like the baby has a bad case of splayed leg. Go to this web page. It explains a couple of things you can do to help the problem. There are other ways also. I'm sure others will be in to give their suggestions.
> http://www.parrotparrot.com/splay/


Thanks jay3 and every one else for quick responce .


----------



## indianbird (Oct 6, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> At this age you can gently tape the two legs together, make sure the splay leg is taped in the exact position as the correct one. It should be neatly folded and tucked underneath (in the sitting position) the bird as the correct one is. Also you can use a small bowl that inhibits the leg, and keeps it underneath it.
> 
> Rubbermaid shelf liner provides an excellent grip surface and can be used temporarily to get the leg issue under control.


Thanks Treese,
for your quick response one question that i have how can i reduce the size of pic when i post on the furm as you can see what i did this morning?
thanks again for your kind help 
i don't know what i will do with out this furm


----------



## indianbird (Oct 6, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> What are you using for nesting materials? They need straw or tabacco stems, or sticks, or something that they can grab onto. If they are kept on a smooth or slippery surface, they can't grab onto anything, and their legs will splay out. Vitamin deficiencies can cause this also. This is very correctable if you fix it now. If you let it go, and the bird gets crippled, it will never be able to walk.


I use tabacco stems


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Poor little fella...I hope he gets better.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

indianbird said:


> Thanks Treese,
> for your quick response one question that i have how can i reduce the size of pic when i post on the furm as you can see what i did this morning?
> thanks again for your kind help
> i don't know what i will do with out this furm


There are several options for resizing pictures in this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/link-for-resizing-pics-17761.html


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a similar problem, only it is both legs on a 10 day old pigeon, the sibling is standing and walking around already but that is 14 days old.
another question, the last hatchlings and this one, each have one hatchling that is very agressive, the first one is now 4 months old, going to a new home any day, but it will not allow me to handle him any more, and I handled him the most when they were with the parents, this started after I took them away from the parents at 7 wks old. 
this new one is only 14 days old and already snapping at me when I put my hands near it. these pigeons are going to 4-H children to be show pigeons, I was hoping to have them well tamed and friendly for them. I think part of MY problem, I am afraid of being hurt, my cocketiel does that but it is just a pinch from him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ceramicgirl said:


> I have a similar problem, only it is both legs on a 10 day old pigeon, the sibling is standing and walking around already but that is 14 days old.
> another question, the last hatchlings and this one, each have one hatchling that is very agressive, the first one is now 4 months old, going to a new home any day, but it will not allow me to handle him any more, and I handled him the most when they were with the parents, this started after I took them away from the parents at 7 wks old.
> this new one is only 14 days old and already snapping at me when I put my hands near it. these pigeons are going to 4-H children to be show pigeons, I was hoping to have them well tamed and friendly for them. I think part of MY problem, I am afraid of being hurt, my cocketiel does that but it is just a pinch from him.


Well, first of all you need to fix the legs on the 10 day old before he gets any older. He could be crippled later on, or at the very least, never be able to walk normally. The younger you treat the problem, the better.

As for the birds that aren't friendly, At 3 or 4 months old, they are getting pretty independent. Some pigeons are just freindlier than others. Try feeding them peanuts. They love them and will usually learn to come to you for them. 
If you are afraid of them hurting you, and pull back abruptly when they snap at you, then they are going to keep on doing that. It works! Just calmly handle them without showing them that you are afraid. They don't hurt. Your cocketiel can hurt you a lot more than a little pigeon can. Their pinch is hardly even felt. It is instinct for the 14 day old to do that. It's not personal. Don't be afraid of being hurt, and handle them calmly, and they may calm down a bit for you. What kind of pigeons ae they?


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

my pigeon hatchlings are from a pair of Racing Pigeons , I found the male in my yard last July with a hole in his wing, I tracked down the owner by the numbers on his leg band, after taking to a vet and treating his wounds the owner let me keep him, plus GAVE me a hen to go with him. this is their second set of hatchlings, and i am learning as I go. I am donating the hatchlings to our local 4-H poultry program. 

I have pictures posted under the album, stumpo61 of the parents and the first set of hatchlings.
thank you for replying to me. I tried putting the 10 day old in a bowl this afternoon, but then the parents would not feed him, so I took him out again, as we were going away. I am home ow and plan to put him back in the bowl as I noticed it did help to keep his legs in a little bit. it is a plastic bowl, big enough for him, plus I put a coffee filter in it, with fine pieces of hay and some pine needles. if this does not work in a few days I may call my bird vet and see if she can help me, as I notice there is a way of using sponge to bring them in. I feel so sorry for this little guy, he moves all over the area. 
oh, in my album there are pictures of my bird cage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you wait too long, you won't be able to fix them. This link has information on fixing them with foam rubber sponges, or you can tape them in a more natural position with self adhesive bandage. Check it out.
http://www.parrotparrot.com/splay/


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I fixed a bowl as i said, and now the parents are feeding him in it, they were afraid of the bowl at first, also, I found that while I am playing on the computer, I can hold him on my lap, my legs let it put it's legs down beside mine in a normal position, I will try this every day for a while to see if it helps, plus he is bonding with me too. and as long as the parents don't mind me taking him, I'll see if this works. I've noticed they are in a better position in the bowl. he moves around in it, but can not spread the legs out like he was doing on the floor, I will be keeping a close eye on him/her thanks again for the help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ceramicgirl said:


> I fixed a bowl as i said, and now the parents are feeding him in it, they were afraid of the bowl at first, also, I found that while I am playing on the computer, I can hold him on my lap, my legs let it put it's legs down beside mine in a normal position, I will try this every day for a while to see if it helps, plus he is bonding with me too. and as long as the parents don't mind me taking him, I'll see if this works. I've noticed they are in a better position in the bowl. he moves around in it, but can not spread the legs out like he was doing on the floor, I will be keeping a close eye on him/her thanks again for the help.


I really think you need to tape the legs, or use the foam pad to keep them in a normal position. Don't think the bowl will be enough. Or putting him in your lap every day. If it isn't enough, which I don't think that it will be, by the time you find this out, it could be too late to correct the problem. That really wouldn't be fair to the poor bird, especially when it could easily be corrected now. Why take the chance with his well being for the rest of his life? Can you post a picture of just how bad the legs are?


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I just took some pictures, looking at some I had on the camera, he was ok on 10 april, so this started monday the 13th. He throw them out , even in the bowl, he flops around flapping his wings and throw the legs out of the bowl. this may be something for a vet, I am totally new to this stuff, and as a child my parents never kept a chick that was crippled in any way. this one I want to keep if possible.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I sent you the link that tells you how you can fix this problem. Did you go to the web page? Do you have an avian vet? This is not going to correct itself, and the bird will end up crippled if you don't do something.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

yes, I've read that link, even printed it off, and yes, I have an avian vet, she took care of the father of these guys when I found him. she's good, but expensive, I will call her tomorrow. she is closed now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They can also be taped in the correct position with self adhesive bandage. Just to let you know.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

If I tape it , can he stay with the parents? I read that with the sponge I can not leave it with mom as she'll eat the sponge off.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You should be able to leave him with the parent. They should maybe be in a nest bowl. The parent bird probably won't even see it. A nest bowl, with lots of straw. She probably won't notice it. If she does, she may try to get it off. Just keep checking it. What choice do you have? I once banded a baby a day too soon. The band was on the other side of the loft on the floor.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I just taped it, and put tissue in the bowl and put him back, the other one is hiding in the log hutch, I just pulled out the paper to clean it and got to hold him, he seems to be normal no leg problems etc. got the cage all cleaned and left a piece of rubbermaid shelf liner in there for the good one to sit on, the poor little thing with leg problems is tired out from me messing with him and trying to nap. the cage is in my living room where we watch TV and my computer so I can watch him and the parents to make sure he is getting fed. he seems to be growing . not as big as the other one, but still I can see a difference in his size. thank you so much for all your help. I talked to the 4-H leader tonight, told her there will only be one for her in May, as If this little guy makes it, I will keep him for my own pet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you can straighten out his legs, and that is all that is wrong with him, he should be fine. Are the babies close to each other in the cage. If he is moved to another place, sometimes the parents will stop feeding it. Thanks for trying to help the little guy. If you get a chance post pics of the legs taped together. Put enough tissue in the bowl to make it soft so that his legs don't get squished. Straw, I think would be better, but it's hard to buy just a little bit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the rubbermaid shelf liner is good for gripping, then it would be a good idea to put that under the one in the bowl. If you were to take a small towel or something, and shape it into a doughnut, just big enough for the baby to fit into. Put it into the bowl, then sit the baby in it. This would keep him positioned well. Check the tape everyday, and you'll have to change it, because the baby will be growing, and the tape will become too tight. If you do this for a week or so, the legs should straightened out fine.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

He has been sitting outside the little log hut that is in there, (a rabbit thing), the other one has gone back inside of it, but this is the way they have been since the 11th. and both parents have been feeding both babies, so I will keep an eye on them both. 
I will try to get a pic tomorrow, the poor guy is exhausted right now between me handling him and taping the legs, and then cleaning the cage. I notice he is closing his eyes and resting, both parents have been feeding themselves, fresh seeds and peanuts also safflower seeds.
I have horses, so I've been using some of the fine hay shaffings for bedding plus I found out we have an old long needled pine tree in the yard, so I got some pine needles too. the other trees are the short sharp needles.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they have been this way, and the parents are feeding them both, they should continue to feed them. Just keep an eye on them, and check that his crop is full. I'll look for the pics tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I watched the father feed him last night, we got a picture of his legs taped this a.m. and a picture of him in the bowl, I've put toilet paper in the bottom, and then wrapped a wash cloth around the edge with the point of it in the bottom for him to sit on. He is eating and going potty, I have to clean the bowl a couple times a day.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well...you've got the right idea but you need to make some modifications for this to work. It's critical that you get it right now, as the baby is growing or this one will have a miserable life. Once he stops growing it will be too late and you just don't have a lot of time here.

The very best...very best... would be to go to your vet once and ask to be shown how the wrap the legs.
It's very important that the tape you use is the kind that sticks to itself and can be easily adjusted. As the baby grows you will need to adjust the tape probably every other day. You never want to force the legs into a position that would be unnatural for a pigeon that doesn't have the splay leg.

Rather than use a bowl for the baby to nest in, take an old towel and roll it into a donut shape that is just the right size for the baby. Secure the ends with duct tape so that it stays in place. As needed you can adjust the towel. An old towel underneath the baby would help with traction.

Remember that the way the baby is placed in the towel donut is important too as pigeons like to poop out of the nest. They don't like to sit in their own droppings.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

thank you, I was very careful to not bring them in too tight , I put my hands on each side of him and let him move his legs into a position, I figured I'd have to bring them in closer but did not want to force them. mother already tried to eat the wash cloth today. she just finished feeding it. I got busy today with the horses and farrier and did not get a chance to call my avian vet, will do so tomorrow though.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

*we've been to the Avian Vet today*

Ok, I was on the phone first thing this a.m. they got me in at 1:00 p.m.
vet said I did a good job of trying, and I did right to not bring them in too far too fast. she gave him a thorough exam, weight was good, I forgot how much, then she listened to his heart, she said it was GREAT they she examined each leg, checking for bone misplacement, etc. all seemed good, so she said he was a good candidate for a hobble. they took him into the back room to do it so's to fit him right, they used vet wrap at first, but he started struggling and she knew he'd tear it off, so they used a small piece of foam, (looks like pipe insulation) and made the holes so his feet would go thru them, as well as the vet wrap. will post pics to show you, they are to stay on for a week, take him back then and they'll take it off, meantime if he has any trouble at all, I am to bring him back. (listen to me putting him down as a male, watch it be a female.) lol 
I've named IT Pizon I needed a name for his medical files and could not come up with one that sounded right, but I've been saying, "come here you little pizon, " so that is it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great! I'm so glad he is doing so well otherwise. I guess the stuff she used will stretch with him as he grows,but I would check his legs often anyway, for any circulation problems. Don't let it get too tight, as they grow very quickly at this age. And I think Pizon is cute actually. You did good. Now he will be able to grow up to be a normal little pijjie. Are you still planning on keeping the little guy?


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

so glad to hear from you again, yes, the vet & the tech were both pleased with his condition. the vet wrap and the support are supposed to be expandable, but she also said to watch it, plus I like to handle him daily so he'll be friendlier. and YES I will most definetly keep him/her. since I am donating the others to 4-H and I've already put $50 into this one, I will keep it, plus I wanted one or two youngs ones that I could keep and let fly . If we get a fly cage built like I want, otherwise, I'll lock up the dogs and cats once in a while and let it fly around the living room. may even start that with the parents too. in fact, I saw the picture of yours and that is what I was thinking of but thought I'd have to go all the way to the ground, I would use hardware cloth as I also have a canary in the bottom cage, BUT now that I know we can build it for just the top cage, I'd rather do that, as I don't know what the pigeons would do to the canary & cocketiel, plus the 2 doves with those two. we have to do something with that window this summer as in the winter it leaks cold, cold air. this house is over 120 yrs. old so not very air tight.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad everything is going well. Please keep us updated on Pizon, won't you. And on the flight cage. Thanks.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I will keep you updated right now I can't keep him in the bowl, He jumps out of it. I just fixed it with a wash cloth instead of the towel. will see what I can do with him/her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like a lively little dickens. LOL. Think that one's gonna keep you on your toes.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

an update on Pizon, at 3 wks old, and hobbles on for 1 wk. he went back to the vet today, and got the hobbles off, the thighs have come in nicely but the lower legs still spring out a little, enough so that Doc was afraid to leave the wrap off. so a new wrap put on, I just got home and he has the wrap off one leg, they are closing for the day, I have used some medical tape to hold it on for the night, and will take him in tomorrow a.m. to be re-wrapped. little dickens will not stay in the bowl, so I've let him out, but he is all over the 8ft. long cage. I've just put him back in the bowl. hope he stays there. they weighed him last friday at 104 what ever their little scalses are, and today he weighed in at 304 so he is gaining, and growing, in fact growing so much that I had to take him in on Wed. to get the wrap loosened, the vet wrap was getting too tight. 
cann't find how to post the pic this time, will post one though
well, Pizon got out his wrap last night, took it in this a.m. this vet was not very encouraging about fixing the legs, and yet, the regular vet & I can see a difference in both legs already. will know more on the 1st. of May.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello Jay3 wanted to give you an update on my Pizon with the splayed legs. at 4 wks old we took the last of the hobbles off, his/her toes are crooked, the back toe on each foot is curled under his feet. for one week it walked around the cage walking on the legs (your arm between wrist & elbow) this week it is 5 wks old. and STANDING up on it's feet. the back toe is still curled under the feet. 
I was holding it last night, and looked at it's feet real close, I am afraid it will loose those 2 back toes, there is a dark line right at the crease where they are attached to the foot. and the toe itself is swollen. I've already put $100 into this bird, hoping to save it. it is eating, drinking and growing, still has the yellow fuss on the top of it's head instead of all feathers. it is balancing itself quite well without those toes. hubby told me maybe I should let nature take it course with the toes. I don't know, 
I am leaving it with the parents right now, have noticed if they are still feeding it, they are making a new nest, after sitting on 2 wooden eggs for 16 days. no more babies right now until the 4-H leader let's me know if anyone wants them. I just took the sibling to Pizon out to them yesterday. 
will try to post pics of Pizon, last time I could not get them to post.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes they tape the toes to straighten them out. Don't know if you can at this point. Hopefully someone with experience with this will come in and help. If you just let the toes go like that, it will interfere with his walking, and perching. Poor little bird certainly has his problems.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you need to take him back to the vet you regularily see and have him look at the toes.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I was thinking that too, hope they are not getting tired of me coming in so much. I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

*Pizon's crippled leg*

I talked to my vet yesterday, she had me soak his feet in warm water last night, and made an appointment for today, took him in, they were amazed at how much he has grown since April, and that he was standing up.

they took him into the back room and watched him walk around, etc. then they brought the back toes out to where they belong, and used pop cicle sticks under the feet to help hold the toes where they belong and taped them all up, he looks like he is walking on snow shoes, they watched him to make sure he could walk before they brought back to me. she also gave me some pain killer to give to him once a day for 7 days, He goes back next week to see if this works. 

He is so cute plopping around in the cage, so far the parents have not tried to take it off. and they are still feeding him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh the poor baby. He does look like he has snowshoes on. I hope it helps. Did the vet mention whether or not he thought they would straighten out? We have had other pigeons on here with toes misaligned, and taping them seem to do the trick. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for your precious baby as well. He certainly has been through a lot with those little legs and feet of his. I'm hoping they are much better when the vet sees him again. He needs those toes to walk well, and to perch. I'm so glad you got him to the vet. I know it isn't easy today with the price of everything. Just took our two dogs in for the annual checkup, and before that were treating sick birds. More vet bills. Not to mention the extra vet visits with the dogs during the year for other things.They're costing us more than children. At least that would be on the family plan. LOL. Please keep us updated. How are all the rest of the birds doing?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just happened to notice, in looking at the picture again. Watch him, that his boots don't get caught under the paper on the bottom of his cage. That would trip him up. Wouldn't want him hurting himself. He's getting to be a full time job, isn't he? LOL.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I saw that too, it is the grit paper for bird cages, makes it easier for him to walk. right now he is in the box that the parents used for a nest box. the parents are at the other end of the cage. 

He sure has been thru alot, the parents are doing fine, the sibling to this batch was taken to the 4-H poultry leader Sat. I saw the other 2 birds there to, from the Dec. batch. they looked good. 

my doves, cockitiel and canary are all doing fine. 
all 11 horses are ok too, dogs, cats, etc. tell me about those vet bills. 
we just had all 11 horses checked out rabies shots, 4 in 1 flue shots & 3 with coggins test, 
we people with pets, fur or feather keep the vets in the money. :O)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have many animals. The vets must love you. LOL.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

*Pizon and his splayed legs update*

Posting some pictures, Pizon's legs have done wonders, thanks to our bird specialist vet. his back toes have come out where they belong, he walks all over the new cage we built him. and tries to fly in it. he does get up onto the wire and watches his mom & dad, the cockatiel loves having him near him too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad he's doing better. Thanks for sharing the pictures. His legs are still a bit off, and his feet turn out a bit. How well does he walk? Does he perch okay?


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

yes, they are still off a little bit, but I can see them getting stronger and straighter as the days go by, that picture was taken the a week ago. and yes, he perches on a round hut for rabbits, I have not tried a real perch yet, I am giving him time, today he was on that wire and hanging on to it. so I think he is ready for a real perch now. will try one tomorrow. I am amazed at how much he has improved since the 12th. of April 
He is a stinker though, he slaps me with his wing, I was keeping food in front of him all the time, but he started getting very aggressive when I tried to go near him. so this weekend I was gone all day each day so I left him with the food he had and made him eat all of that before I put more in. so now I feed him in the a.m. and again later in the afternoon hoping he'll calm down again. but I put my hand in to get the food dish or water dish and he slaps me, that wing comes flying out so fast, I could not get a picture of it. 
I am glad I spent the money and time fixing him up.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think it is you that he is hitting. I think it's your hands, as that is what handled him and it was hands that tied up his legs. I don't think they get it that the hands are part of you. It's not you he doesn't like, just any hands going near him. He may get over that in time. I'm glad you were kind enough to take him to the vet also.
Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

what did the vet do to help i have a bird with a spayed leg i've put a splint on him and even taped his legs and give him some calcium but his leg doesn't seem to get better. i don't have any avian vetenarians around my area to take him to. What other supplements can i give him because he is about 30 days old and i noticed that Pizon still had his leg messed up until he was 5 weeks old so there is still hope for my bird. He or She is cool it stands up and tries to walk. It eats out of my hand and if any other bird gets close to it it pecks at it to defend itself.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I have pictures of his legs wrapped with vet wrap, on here. the avian vet did mine, (I am lucky, the only one in this area) the brought his thighs in first, and wrapped them, Not to tight as it could shut off circulation, then the wrapped the lower legs just above the toes. I'll post that pic again on here. good luck, the earlier you catch this the better the chances. the one vet said I was wasting my time and money on him, but the one who actually took care of him, gave me hope.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

that dark stuff behind the vet wrap is a piece of styofoam with holes for his legs to keep the thighs in, the wrap did not stay when they tried the wrap. sorry the picture is huge but I wanted you to see what they did.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a link that describes one way of doing it. Others wrap them in kinda a figure eight, keeping them about an inch apart (in their natural position). They use self-adhesive tape that won't stick to the babies legs. Others do it with snap on bands. Check out this link.
http://www.parrotparrot.com/splay/

ceramicgirl, are you saying that the tape shown in the picture didn't stay on? If that is the case, then that would be why they didn't heal properly. This bird could always have a problem walking and perchiing. If the tape came off, then it should have been put back on again.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

oh yes, we were right back there, the same day, a different vet had wrapped him, and it did not stay. and the form was used as he was kicking the tape, on the lower leg so they used the form on the thighs, I had taken in the pictures from the link you gave me. I have spent a good $150 on this bird with just the wrapping the legs, and rechecks. 
I also took out the newspaper from the cage and used grit paper made for bird cages (gosh wish that came in rolls instead of little squares)
I just put a perch in his cage today, I am waiting to see if he will use it. oh yes, it is a HE he is cooing now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, believe me, I know how expensive it can get. It's too bad that the vets couldn't figure out a way to keep it on. It would have made a huge difference in the way the legs healed. Some people even connect them with pipe cleaners. Doubt that he would have gotten them off. Too bad.


----------

